# HiFi help?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I was at the dump getting rid of some rubbish and noticed some hifi equipment and asked if I could have it and to my surprise the guy said yes so I grabbed what I could. First off I got a Sony PS-LX510 turntable that was sat inside one of the containers but it doesn't have a standard uk plug just a two pin shaver type plug, is that the power plug?

Secondly I grabbed a Sony stacking system(not actual seperates, all in one) with a selection of speakers but these were sat outside in the rain, how long would you leave them to dry out before attempting to power them up??

Forgot to say there was a Kenwood turntable sat outside aswell that I picked up wet.

Suffice to say the 710 is raging now lol.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Well the two pin plug on the Sony PS LX510 is the power plug and it lights up but the tracking arm doesn't move  I think I will take it back to the dump.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nothing ventured nothing gained. At the tip here somebody has a licence to flog off the good stuff


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

RWP said:


> Nothing ventured nothing gained. At the tip here somebody has a licence to flog off the good stuff


 I have been looking for a turntable for a while and seen it so decided to take a chance as I hate seeing potentially usable stuff going to the skip.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It seems that now is the time to snap up older pieces of hi-fi equipment, especially separates that were so popular before the further miniaturisation of stereo sound, the advent of the i-pod, and the new-found practice of linking audio-visual media together as a "home cinema". I have spotted some amazing pieces of hi fi equipment recently in charity shops, made by genuine high-end audio companies, but it seems that the general public no longer has the patience to wire up and balance separates and quality speakers in the name of audio only. In the past, I specialised as part of my second-hand/collectibles business in early hi fi equipment, and I had some legendary items through my hands by such companies as Leak, and now I reckon I could start that business again, concentrating on good audio equipment from the 1980s onwards. Certainly quality turntables are back on the agenda as saleable items, and I am sure that there will soon be a growing market for high quality pre-owned audio separates. 

Your problem of wet speakers is a difficult one to answer without looking at the speakers. If the cones are made of doped card then a soaking in rain will probably affect the sound quality even after the speakers have dried out. However, other materials have been used for speaker cones, and these may show no adverse effects after moisture. In fact, if the speakers have permanent cloth grilles over the front then water may not have actually penetrated the boxes and you may be OK.

Second-hand turntables are fine if they are good quality pieces, preferable made by companies that specialised in these particular items. The cheapest quality pre-owned turntables from such a firm would probably be those made by "Dual." Companies like Sony and JVC made most of their turntables as separates but intended to be attached to cheaper stereo systems, and these days, one can purchase a new turntable of at least the same quality for relatively little. I would go for a quality pre-owned turntable with the sort of base and turntable that looks and feels solid. And don't forget about the quality of the cartridge and stylus.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

The Kenwood turntable is a P26(just had a look as its all in a shed drying out) I am hoping and praying it works. The Sony system is a HCD-451 with twin cassette, radio and 5 disc CD changer.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Well the two pin plug on the Sony PS LX510 is the power plug and it lights up but the tracking arm doesn't move  I think I will take it back to the dump.


 Did you try it with a record on the platter?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> Did you try it with a record on the platter?


 Yes I did, just watched a YouTube video of one in action. Think I might just have a little push and prod see if it loosens anything. Interestingly it has little light diodes that recognise the size of the record be it 7" or 12".


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I have the base off and everything looks good except for the only visible fuse. It has no visible wire in it just a clear glass tube with metal on either end and one end is inscribed "F160mA/250V" i am assuming that it's a fuse with a 160mA rating for 250 volts?

Correction , there is a very fine wire in the fuse, is it worthwhile changing it anyway?


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a service manual (PDF) for this if you want it?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

OH MY GOD

I nipped to the shop and got a replacement fuse and put it in then plugged it in (Sony PS-LX510BS) and hit the power button and all good. Tried the start/stop button and that works(turntable spins) now the tracking arm needs a little help but I think that is because of old grease gunking it up so I am going to clean the track and see if that frees it up but it's looking good.



Bob66 said:


> I've got a service manual (PDF) for this if you want it?


 Yes please Bob, pm me for email address , thanks.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I have cleaned the track that the linear arm runs along the best I can and lightly oiled it with some 3in1 oil but it's not moving along unless I apply a little finger pressure. I can hear the motor trying to move the arm. Could it be the motor is failing or something simpler maybe?

#soclose


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

It looks like the thread that moves the arm might be slipping.

Or the belt.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> It looks like the thread that moves the arm might be slipping.
> 
> Or the belt.


 I think you are right. Hopefully the manual will give me some good pointers.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

It's usually the rubber belts and the like that start to slip and break. Should be easy enough to fix.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

RTM Boy said:


> It's usually the rubber belts and the like that start to slip and break. Should be easy enough to fix.


 Hopefully that's all it needs. Although it's a strange system as it utilises a 'thread' around some of the pulleys.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Wel well well, a little update on the gear I collected from the dump.

I had the gear that was wet sitting in a shed outside drying and decided to have a nosey like you do as it had been over 24 hours at this point. The first thin I did was pull the grills off the huge Sony floor standing speakers and all the speaker cones looked absolutely fine other than needing a general dusting. Next up I looked at the Sony music system HCD-451 and thought " just plug it in and see what happens" as it was free and I wasn't expecting it to work as it was really very wet.

I plugged it in and pressed the power switch and everything lit up, happy days so far. The unit has in order from top to bottom a radio tuner, amp controls, twin cassette deck and lastly a 5 disc cd changer. I tried one of the cassette decks and it was playing slow, not sounding good through the mahoosive speakers. Next up I tried to open the cd changer and it wasn't responding until I turned my back on it and it opened itself up. I placed a disc into slot 1 and pressed the close button and then pressed play several times and it managed to play around 15 seconds of Wu Tang Clan and then stopped, making various clicking noises. By the way the radio works fine, I just need a aerial for it.

At this stage I was kind of happy and sad but then I looked at the Kenwood P-26 turntable sitting all alone and decided to firstly check for water in the plug as it was pretty much soaked aswell. I opened the plug and yes there was some water inside so I clipped the wire, stripped the plug and dried it out and rewired it and crossed my fingers as I plugged it into the Sony systems 'phono' connection. I pulled out a James Bond theme tunes album I had bought in a charity shop a few days ago for a pound and put it on the turntable, pressed the button to select "33" and lifted the tone arm and swung it to the start of the record and a big smile wafted over my face as the platter started to spin. Lowering the needle gave out that oh so loved crackle as the stylus hit the vinyl and " You Only Live Twice "(by Geoff Love and his Orchestra) thundered out of the speakers, happy boy now.

With regards the other turntable, Sony PS LX-510, linear tracking don't ya know, I will remove the base cover again and hopefully it will just be a case of acquiring a £3-4 little rubber belt from the bay of "e".

All in all not a bad haul, thinking I may take a few beers up to the tip boys and maybe they might hold gear for me in future, build a little relationship.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Wel well well, a little update on the gear I collected from the dump.

I had the gear that was wet sitting in a shed outside drying and decided to have a nosey like you do as it had been over 24 hours at this point. The first thin I did was pull the grills off the huge Sony floor standing speakers and all the speaker cones looked absolutely fine other than needing a general dusting. Next up I looked at the Sony music system HCD-451 and thought " just plug it in and see what happens" as it was free and I wasn't expecting it to work as it was really very wet.

I plugged it in and pressed the power switch and everything lit up, happy days so far. The unit has in order from top to bottom a radio tuner, amp controls, twin cassette deck and lastly a 5 disc cd changer. I tried one of the cassette decks and it was playing slow, not sounding good through the mahoosive speakers. Next up I tried to open the cd changer and it wasn't responding until I turned my back on it and it opened itself up. I placed a disc into slot 1 and pressed the close button and then pressed play several times and it managed to play around 15 seconds of Wu Tang Clan and then stopped, making various clicking noises. By the way the radio works fine, I just need a aerial for it.

At this stage I was kind of happy and sad but then I looked at the Kenwood P-26 turntable sitting all alone and decided to firstly check for water in the plug as it was pretty much soaked aswell. I opened the plug and yes there was some water inside so I clipped the wire, stripped the plug and dried it out and rewired it and crossed my fingers as I plugged it into the Sony systems 'phono' connection. I pulled out a James Bond theme tunes album I had bought in a charity shop a few days ago for a pound and put it on the turntable, pressed the button to select "33" and lifted the tone arm and swung it to the start of the record and a big smile wafted over my face as the platter started to spin. Lowering the needle gave out that oh so loved crackle as the stylus hit the vinyl and " You Only Live Twice "(by Geoff Love and his Orchestra) thundered out of the speakers, happy boy now.

With regards the other turntable, Sony PS LX-510, linear tracking don't ya know, I will remove the base cover again and hopefully it will just be a case of acquiring a £3-4 little rubber belt from the bay of "e".

All in all not a bad haul, thinking I may take a few beers up to the tip boys and maybe they might hold gear for me in future, build a little relationship.

Update to the above update...

The above update was meant to be posted yesterday but due to unforeseen circumstances was posted today. So we are now 48 hours into the drying out and I decided to have another little play. Switched the stereo on and tried the cd changer again and now it opens up perfectly so I popped my Tubular Bells cd into tray 1 and pressed the close button then hit "play" and off it went. I sat there listening to Tubular Bells and at the point Vivian Stanshall says "Grand Piano" I nearly cried. Now I am no audiophile but this thing sounds perfect to me sat here in my plastic shed with the rain pouring down outside. So the only thing on it not working now is the twin cassette deck which now has one of my Prodigy cassette singles trapped firmly in its jaws.

To say I am chuffed to bits is a understatement.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

A couple of quick and dirty iPad photos


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice thread!

Funnuly enough......just a few weeks ago I got my old Sony hi-fi out of the garden shed! (along with a load L.P.s!

I gave it a few days to dry out.............Then bought a new stylus for it......"Sometimes" I have to "tweak"! the wires on the back (maybe not properly dried out?) to get "sound"..........Keep meaning to have a proper look at it...........Im off tomorrow so will have a look then! I have had a few Jack and cokes! so will reply again!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

marley said:


> Nice thread!
> 
> Funnuly enough......just a few weeks ago I got my old Sony hi-fi out of the garden shed! (along with a load L.P.s!
> 
> I gave it a few days to dry out.............Then bought a new stylus for it......"Sometimes" I have to "tweak"! the wires on the back (maybe not properly dried out?) to get "sound"..........Keep meaning to have a proper look at it...........Im off tomorrow so will have a look then! I have had a few Jack and cokes! so will reply again!


 Mine came with a pile of speaker cable which I just clipped the ends and cleaned them up and work just fine, get some pics up.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

When I bought the system .........way back in about 1990.1992 ish.............It cost me a bloody fortune!! Im "sure" it was £ 5 or £600!! Back then I was only earning about £150-200 per week..........so about 3 weeks pay then!!

Im half cut now........so will take some pics tomorrow! I do remember though,......When I bought it .......I "CUT"!!!!!!! the wrong wires!! (will try to get a pic up tomorrow.............when the Jack and coke has exited my body!!!) .....I think I was almost crying.......! (well it was 3 weeks wages after all!!) thinking I had buggered it!!....) But I just used some sellottape! on it!


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Where's this tip then? :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Where's this tip then? :laugh:


 My lips are sealed suffice to say it would be a bit of a drive if your coming from Wales


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Was that the Blackhill coup up Sinclair street?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Biker said:


> Was that the Blackhill coup up Sinclair street?


 No, no it definitely DEFINITELY wasn't there


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Couple of little updates.

I bought a replacement tone arm drive belt for the Sony PS LX510 linear tracking turntable which should be arriving in the next couple of days and should hopefully fix the sticking tone arm.

I also bought a box of 90 singles for £20, they are mostly late 70's to mid 80's and most are in lovely condition. I was thrilled to bits to find amongst them three David Bowie singles, Sound and Vision, Ashes to Ashes and Let's Dance. Some of the others by The Police, Blondie, Genesis, Chicago, PHD, Joe Jackson and more.

I also tried washing a couple of the singles that were really filthy and sounded terrible/scratched. I used some warm water and washing up liquid and was amazed at how well they cleaned up(I know you shouldn't really clean them this way) played them once cleaned and they sound amazing.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Raptor said:


> No, no it definitely DEFINITELY wasn't there


 It never fails to amze me the amount of good stuff that gets dumped up there. Folk round here with way too much money..


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Biker said:


> It never fails to amze me the amount of good stuff that gets dumped up there. Folk round here with way too much money..


 I know, it's crazy really, I would gladly take most of the stuff that the folks round here are dumping as there is seemingly little or nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Update

I was passing a local charity shop and they had a box full of vinyl 12". I had a nosey through them and realised they were all "dance" which I know nothing about so I asked how much for the box and the lady said £5, so I paid up and put them in the car. Got home and started to go through them but I have no idea what I am looking at other than noticing there are some "promo" copies aswell as some coloured vinyl in particular a 10" blue vinyl with a blank white label so I don't even know the name of the track?!

Does anyone know of a site that specialises in "dance" vinyl??


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Update
> 
> I was passing a local charity shop and they had a box full of vinyl 12". I had a nosey through them and realised they were all "dance" which I know nothing about so I asked how much for the box and the lady said £5, so I paid up and put them in the car. Got home and started to go through them but I have no idea what I am looking at other than noticing there are some "promo" copies aswell as some coloured vinyl in particular a 10" blue vinyl with a blank white label so I don't even know the name of the track?!
> 
> Does anyone know of a site that specialises in "dance" vinyl??


 Aye, the coup up Sinclair Street... :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Biker said:


> Aye, the coup up Sinclair Street... :laugh:


 Ha, that made me chuckle.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Well I have figured out the 10" blue vinyl white label track, it's by Holy Noise : Get Down Everybody, but don't know what mix? I searched through YouTube but I can't find it.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Update

The Sony PS LX510 Linear Tracking turntable that I got from the dump is alive!

I took a chance and bought a replacement arm drive belt from a e'bay seller for £3.25 and replaced it yesterday and hey presto it's back in full working order again.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Update
> 
> The Sony PS LX510 Linear Tracking turntable that I got from the dump is alive!
> 
> I took a chance and bought a replacement arm drive belt from a e'bay seller for £3.25 and replaced it yesterday and hey presto it's back in full working order again.


 Great news. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I also bought a box of 90 singles for £20, they are mostly late 70's to mid 80's and most are in lovely condition. I was thrilled to bits to find amongst them three David Bowie singles, Sound and Vision, Ashes to Ashes and Let's Dance. Some of the others by The Police, Blondie, Genesis, Chicago, PHD, Joe Jackson and more.
> 
> I also tried washing a couple of the singles that were really filthy and sounded terrible/scratched. I used some warm water and washing up liquid and was amazed at how well they cleaned up(I know you shouldn't really clean them this way) played them once cleaned and they sound amazing.


 Great find there. Actually that is how we used to keep them clean in the 60's and 70's. So long as the water is not very warm so that it warps the vinyl and you use a very soft cloth, then everything is fine. There was a theory going around in the 70's if that you kept on using those cleaning cloths or pads, then there was a great danger that any dust or grit would actually damage the record. So most of my friends and myself in that era used slightly warm water with a tad of washing up liquid and a soft cloth to clean. The one thing you had to watch out for of course was that you didn't get any water on the label, otherwise it would part company with the record.

As for myself, I have a Garrard SP25 MKlll - 33and 45 rpm along with a Sony tuner, amplifier and a pair of Wharfedale speakers sitting up in the attic whichhaven't seen the light of day for many years. 100 watts per channel that lot. The one thing that annoys me about the Sony setup is that I need to use a preamp for the deck to work and because of Sony's propriety rights software, a lot of the CD's that I own will not play on it.
One of these days I'll get the lot down from the attic and reset it up.

David


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting thread this!

More more!

mike

Honour - When I worked in Slough in the late '60s, there was a man n Old Windsor who sold all sorts of vintage Hi-Fi and other associated kit. It was a scruffy version of Alladins Cave!

With vinyl production again rising like a phoenix, chances are that high fidelity kit will feature too.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

dobra said:


> Interesting thread this!
> 
> More more!
> 
> ...


 I noticed in Asda the other day they have a display stand with vinyl albums for between £15-20 each but they don't sell any record players which seems to me like they are not quite understanding how it works.

That being said there is nothing like rooting through stacks of records in charity shops. Yesterday I picked up Duran Duran first album and a lovely copy of Parallel Lines by Blondie(one of my all time fave albums) along with Queens A Day At The Races amongst others for less than a pound each, I also picked up the original 1975 JAWS soundtrack album by John Williams.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't mean to pee on anybody's porridge, but are these new vinyl pressings being mastered on multitrack tape?

Later,
William


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think they are new masters, but re-using those stored away.

Back to loudspeakers subjected to long storage in the open or attics. An easy test is to place the speaker closely facing a mirror. Then dab a low voltage battery across the terminals for a second, while watching the cone move out and back. If the copper coil has degraded, then the cone won't move much if at all. Repeat for the other speaker to check. If the deflection is the same too. Use the same battery to determine the polarity, if the terminals are unmarked. If both cones move out with the battery polarity the same, then they are in phase.

mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

In the early 2000s there were some great opportunities for cobbling together old speakers. There were many, many modern vintage speakers sets that had tattered foam woofer surrounds available, but there were also many older woofers being parted out with treated fabric surrounds. You could spend $50 or less and 15 minutes of your time and throw together a decent mid power set of speakers. I recently pulled one of those old speaker sets out of the basement and combined it with a 1979 Sony amp that was sitting idle. I put that with an old first gen i3 system that had a SoundBlaster X-Fi sound card with a GM synth, added a midi keyboard and produced a rather cheap electric piano. The nice thing about old full sized speakers is the fact they are the perfect size to serve as a piano stand. :wink:

I just had a look at eBay, they want a fortune for old woofers now. 

Later,
William


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Link to a quick video of the Sony PS LX510


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Link to a quick video of the Sony PS LX510


 Congrats.

That's very clean for a tip find.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> That's very clean for a tip find.


 It was thankfully sat inside one of the shipping/storage containers so was pretty much mint.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Right Ive "finally"! remembered to take a couple of pics of my "old stereo"! I bought this 20 odd years ago....at the time it cost over £500! I "think2 I started my job on the railway a year or so after buying this........My basic wage was? £150 ish!!! SO the stereo was expensive! (well for me anyway!). I used it for years....then as my daughter was growing up, less free time plus "digital" music meant I used it less and less.............then a few years ago....it and my records went into the shed!!

Look at the 2 "leads" on the top right hand side of the back........I stupidly cut them! (god knows why!) I remember almost crying! actually I probably was! thinking I had ruined it!....but some sellotape put it back together!!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

marley said:


> Right Ive "finally"! remembered to take a couple of pics of my "old stereo"! I bought this 20 odd years ago....at the time it cost over £500! I "think2 I started my job on the railway a year or so after buying this........My basic wage was? £150 ish!!! SO the stereo was expensive! (well for me anyway!). I used it for years....then as my daughter was growing up, less free time plus "digital" music meant I used it less and less.............then a few years ago....it and my records went into the shed!!
> 
> Look at the 2 "leads" on the top right hand side of the back........I stupidly cut them! (god knows why!) I remember almost crying! actually I probably was! thinking I had ruined it!....but some sellotape put it back together!!


 Awesome, is it all working correctly?


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes touchwood!

I have "lost"! one of the "covers" for one of the cassettes..........Though it still works!

I cant remember why we used to have 2 cassetes players anyway? I assume to copy a cassette?!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

marley said:


> Yes touchwood!
> 
> I have "lost"! one of the "covers" for one of the cassettes..........Though it still works!
> 
> I cant remember why we used to have 2 cassetes players anyway? I assume to copy a cassette?!


 Yes, cassette to cassette copying, cassette tape piracy those were the days.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol !

I used to have great fun, making up "compilations" on cassettes.

Play them in the car, on the walkman on hols etc etc!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Yesterdays singles I got at a car boot sale for 50p each.

Blondie - Atomic, Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight, Duran Duran - The Reflex, Madonna - Into The Groove, The Police - Don't Stand So Close To Me(with original poster sleeve) and Bobby Goldsboro - Honey( cos I'm a big softy at heart).


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Which boot sale were you at?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Biker said:


> Which boot sale were you at?


 The one at Lomond Galleries, there weren't many sellers there to be honest.

I picked up some more singles today at one of my charity shops as follows...

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long, Iron Maiden - Stranger In A Strange Land(poster sleeve), Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills(live version) and Iron Maiden - Running Free(live version), all are in superb condition.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Raptor said:


> The one at Lomond Galleries, there weren't many sellers there to be honest.
> 
> I picked up some more singles today at one of my charity shops as follows...
> 
> AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long, Iron Maiden - Stranger In A Strange Land(poster sleeve), Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills(live version) and Iron Maiden - Running Free(live version), all are in superb condition.


 So... are you taking part in the audience participation part of Run To The Hills? :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> So... are you taking part in the audience participation part of Run To The Hills? :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Never seen them live so not aware of a audience participation part? Explain please.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There are three obvious points in this performance, just after 50 seconds, 2 minutes and three minutes:






Typical concert technique for most bands doing stadium shows. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to the CBS at Lomond galleries 4 weeks in a row selling DVD's it was utter pish, it is all junk on sale there and the same folk wandering around asking the same questions week in- week out.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Biker said:


> Went to the CBS at Lomond galleries 4 weeks in a row selling DVD's it was utter pish, it is all junk on sale there and the same folk wandering around asking the same questions week in- week out.


 I was going to try selling at it myself but judging by the turn out when we were there I won't bother. Are there any other boot sales nearby that are any better?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Also to note, my daughter bought herself a Kenwood XD series seperates system with tuner, amp, twin cassette and multi cd changer. Now, the amp itself doesn't have a aux input for a turntable but the tuner does have a red/white aux input. I got my Kenwood P26 turntable and plugged it into the aux input terminals, selected "aux" on the amp and played a record. I had to turn the speakers up to "11" and it's just audible when it should be "loud".

Does anybody know hey this might be?

Amp is a A-H5 and the tuner is a C-H6


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Also to note, my daughter bought herself a Kenwood XD series seperates system with tuner, amp, twin cassette and multi cd changer. Now, the amp itself doesn't have a aux input for a turntable but the tuner does have a red/white aux input. I got my Kenwood P26 turntable and plugged it into the aux input terminals, selected "aux" on the amp and played a record. I had to turn the speakers up to "11" and it's just audible when it should be "loud".
> 
> Does anybody know hey this might be?
> 
> Amp is a A-H5 and the tuner is a C-H6


 You need a phono stage/phono pre-amp.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> You need a phono stage/phono pre-amp.


 Cheers for that Bob

She only paid £40 for the hifi and it came with a pair of Bose speakers and speaker stands.

Bob, will one of the cheap ones on the bay do the job? I see them on there for around £15


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Bob, will one of the cheap ones on the bay do the job? I see them on there for around £15


 Not likely, proper preamps have superior amplification and signal to noise ratios as well as rumble filters for the turntable. They also have better shielding to cut down on the humming.

Later,
William


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I was going to try selling at it myself but judging by the turn out when we were there I won't bother. Are there any other boot sales nearby that are any better?


 Nah, the next nearest is Polmadie up near Rutherglen, however, the Lomond Shores place has one once a month, also look out for Hermitage academy, they do one periodically which is quite good.

The best one around, apparently, is Blochairn, though I have never been, traders start queueing up to get in at 4am!


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Cheers for that Bob
> 
> She only paid £40 for the hifi and it came with a pair of Bose speakers and speaker stands.
> 
> Bob, will one of the cheap ones on the bay do the job? I see them on there for around £15


 As William suggests,you may need to spend a little more than £15 to get a decent phone stage.

They'll make a sound but maybe not one you'd like.

I think £40 would be a minimum.

Look for new or used pre-amps from the likes of Project,Nad or maybe Creek.

Do you have a Richer sounds near you?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> As William suggests,you may need to spend a little more than £15 to get a decent phone stage.
> 
> They'll make a sound but maybe not one you'd like.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I shall keep my eyes on eBay for a pro-ject one, funnily enough I was looking at Pro-ject turntables the other day and really fancy the Elemental model.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Thanks for the info. I shall keep my eyes on eBay for a pro-ject one, funnily enough I was looking at Pro-ject turntables the other day and really fancy the Elemental model.


 Oh dear,i thought this might happen.

First a new turntable then,what would a new a new cartridge sound like and before you know it you're unboxing a new amp and speakers.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bob66 said:


> Oh dear,i thought this might happen.
> 
> First a new turntable then,what would a new a new cartridge sound like and before you know it you're unboxing a new amp and speakers.


 Lol, not quite there just yet. The Pro-ject is something to save for, I am having a whale of a time buying records at the moment and listening to them on my basic but free setup as mentioned n the first post. I seem to remember watching something on tv where they were saying that when you see record players in movies they are usually Pro-ject as they are futuristic in design.


----------

